

Google who? Expedia largest traffic source for Priceline - mitchie_luna
http://www.tnooz.com/2012/02/06/news/google-who-expedia-largest-traffic-source-for-priceline/

======
dmoy
It looks to me like they have a pretty healthily balanced of traffic sources.
Quite a few within a few percentage points, nothing really dominating.

